# Jarhead 3: The Siege brings the action on Blu-ray, DVD, and Digital HD June 7th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> UNRATED EDITION AVAILABLE
> ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD
> ON JUNE 7, 2016 FROM UNIVERSAL 1440 ENTERTAINMENT
> Universal City, California, March 17, 2016 – A Marine on his first assignment becomes enmeshed in a global crisis in Jarhead 3; The Siege, a gripping action adventure coming to Blu-ray™ combo pack, DVD and Digital HD on June 7, 2016, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. Inspired by the modern-day military classic, the film features original Jarhead star Dennis Haysbert (“24,” Ted 2), as well as Charlie Weber (“How to Get Away with Murder,” “90210”) and Scott Adkins (The Bourne Ultimatum, The Expendables 2) in an all-new film from Universal 1440 Entertainment. The Blu-ray™ combo pack, DVD and Digital HD also feature an unrated version of the movie plus an exclusive inside look at the making of the film!
> ...


----------

